

StackExchange to shut down www.or-exchange.com ? - adamo
http://www.or-exchange.com/questions/196/failure-of-or-exchange

======
drtse4
While operational research is an interesting discipline, it's a niche one so
it will hardly reach what joel&co consider a big enough audience. They should
start their own site using an ad hoc platform (i guess it will not be a
problem if some of the SE features are missing), imo.

